# Noga Magnetic Base Indicator Holder



## Dusty (Mar 15, 2019)

Hello list, I 'm fed up with not having a reliable fine adjust magnetic base for my not so better quality indicators. So my questions here are mainly focused on that.

Now you don't have to sell me on owning reliable bases or indicators what I'm really interested in is which is the better in a hobby shop setting. I find FAB and FAT (fine adjust bottom & top) magnetic bases. My experience with an adjustable (Princess Auto) base leaves me bewildered asking myself why did I bother.

That said, I'm willing to bite the bullet and prepared to resolve the issue with better gear. Then you have the question of indicator brands like Fowler, Mitutoyo, Starrett, Teclock etc. How much does one spend on a name brand indicators to move planned projects forward?

One finds KBC (page 19) has a sale on a Noga FAT model DG61003 at $128.40 which sounds reasonable. One also hears the sad stories of so many counterfeit and/or knock-offs being sold on e-bay and amazon to make me not go there, "CYA cover your %#&& butt".

Basically I'm open to experience, common sense, and your insight.

Bill


----------



## PeterT (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm partial to Noga. Nice quality. They come on sale if you are not in a hurry. They also offer quite a few different head styles, so familiarize yourself with that aspect. Some brands only have say a .375" hole or 8mm hole (for dial indicators). Or its an extra hard to find do-dad to attach a lug back. Others have a combo round hole for dial indicator & dovetail for test indicator which I find useful. And to make your life miserable, some DTI's have slightly different dovetail dimensions. Nothing wrong with Starrett or Mitutoyo but they seem to be spendier & depending on the model, kind of old school with adjust-ability.

Amazon sells Noga & sometimes with Prime or discount you can get a good deal.
https://www.amazon.ca/NF61003-NogaF...keywords=noga&qid=1552690366&s=gateway&sr=8-7

They don't seem to me cloned under pretenses as often as calipers & things as best I can tell, although I'd never make a bet. Kind of a side note but I'm curious when you see a manufacturer reference like this if there is a way to cross reference this as legit manufacturer? I'm not sure if that's just an internal Amazon cross reference that re-sellers when they list or if it helps make a case if you get sold a clone & want a refund. OTOH, I guess nothing stopping a shady seller from listing it as 'Noga' when they know full well its a 'Moga' LOL


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 15, 2019)

I find Fine adjust on top to be easy to use.  I've never tried FAB bases.  I have a few cheap bases, but I love my Noga.


----------



## torinwalker (May 6, 2019)

[QUOTE="WilliamG, post: <snip> One finds KBC (page 19) has a sale on a Noga FAT model DG61003 at $128.40 which sounds reasonable."
[/QUOTE]

For the longest time, I used the old-school two-rod indicator holders; boy do they suck. Then, on a whim I bought an Asimeto indicator holder - the newer kind with the single tension knob. Man, I can't believe went for so long without one. But still, it had the very inconvenient spring-tension adjustment, making it too wobbly and very difficult to make fine adjustments.

I recently saw the same KBC sale - Nogas with fine pitch at the head for only $128, and like you, I think it's a good deal. The fine adjustment screw is very smooth, has no lateral play, and I'm convinced I want one. Can't say for certain about the base adjustment. I'm always using tenths indicators, so a base adjustment might be too coarse.

Anyway, once I pick up a Noga, that Asimeto will be relegated to holding flashlights, magnifying glasses, and mist coolers.


----------



## PeterT (May 6, 2019)

There's nothing wrong with the old school rod mag bases as long as they are tight. They just take a bit more time to set up vs the convenience of a single twist of the knob. The Noga fine feed is no problemo for 10ths indicator, its a very fine resolution. Cant speak for the Asimeto or others. Depending on your application you might find the mini bases useful if the range is short. Don't quote me but I think 6" span vs the more typical 12".  If money is no object, then of course one of each please LOL


----------



## Dusty (May 7, 2019)

PeterT said:


> There's nothing wrong with the old school rod mag bases as long as they are tight. They just take a bit more time to set up vs the convenience of a single twist of the knob. The Noga fine feed is no problemo for 10ths indicator, its a very fine resolution. Cant speak for the Asimeto or others. Depending on your application you might find the mini bases useful if the range is short. Don't quote me but I think 6" span vs the more typical 12".  If money is no object, then of course one of each please LOL



Hello Peter T. I am now the proud owner of a Noga DG6160 double fine adjustment magnetic base from KBC Tools latest flyer. Said holder arrived late this morning so I've barely had chance to wipe the thin layer of oil off. After lunch I'll get to setting up a test run however  I am highly impressed with the ease of operation and finish of same. 

https://www.kbctools.ca/itemdetail/1-457-917 

More to follow after I take it for a test drive.  Bill


----------



## Dusty (May 7, 2019)

Back with a brief update. I am more than satisfied with my recent Noga DG6160 fine adjust purchase. My initial test drive tells me it's hands down to a rod style indicator base. Keeping in mind the old adage "You only get what you pay for holds true". At aged 81 I am presently recovering from a lame knee that had two replacements in a six week period so I need all the help I can muster. Yes two knee surgeries on the same leg over a six week period. Making small part repair for static display war birds in my hobby shop is a huge challenge although a rewarding pastime. 

Basically I believe the Noga DG6160 model is well suited to my hobby shop style of work and I wouldn't hesitate to acquire another if need be. Don't have deep pockets just an eye (the middle one) for value and well made tools. Hopefully this thread and my comments helps someone else planning on going the same way.

Bill (AKA shaky Jake)


----------



## trlvn (May 7, 2019)

WilliamG said:


> recovering from a lame knee that had two replacements in a six week period


I hope you have a complete and speedy recovery.  Keep working the physio!

Craig


----------



## Dusty (May 8, 2019)

trlvn said:


> I hope you have a complete and speedy recovery.  Keep working the physio!
> 
> Craig



Craig I sent you a PM so check your in box.


----------



## PeterT (May 8, 2019)

WilliamG said:


> Making small part repair for static display war birds in my hobby shop is a huge challenge although a rewarding pastime.



Show us some pics one day if you get some time. Always interested to see other peoples hobbies.... especially when the content is 'war birds'. 
Don't be shy about posting in Off Topic Discussion if you feel it isn't 100% metal related, we're not fussy.


----------



## Dusty (May 9, 2019)

PeterT said:


> Show us some pics one day if you get some time. Always interested to see other peoples hobbies.... especially when the content is 'war birds'.
> Don't be shy about posting in Off Topic Discussion if you feel it isn't 100% metal related, we're not fussy.



Yes Peter I shall do that perhaps this coming weekend, shall give you a heads up. Bill


----------

